
Can You Live A Year On Virtual Currency? Dibspace’s Founder Will Find Out - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/16/can-you-live-a-year-on-virtual-currency-dibspaces-founder-will-find-out/
======
aaronbrethorst
I'm the co-founder of the aforementioned company. Feel free to hit me up if
you have any questions.

